# 2021 - Cool Season Lawn Reno Forum



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Starting this thread for all of the reno-ers out there in 2021!

We had a similar thread for the 2020 group and we all got very close...many of us will call one another brother. We were in the trenches together last year during our renos...many of us dealt with gnarly washouts.

I started the forum in the Fall given that's when most renos kickoff, however, I noticed that @ColeLawn has a Spring Reno going and I'm thinking a few other folks might as well (and don't have a journal).

The 2020 Reno Group wishes all the best for the 2021 crew - we also promise to keep an eye on this thread and pass back information/knowledge/ideas that were given to us by our mentors last year.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I echo everything said by @JerseyGreens. We (the 2020 group) aren't the most savvy or experienced guys on TLF, but we have the unique advantage of dealing with these trials and tribulations very recently. And we are still soaking up info like sponges as we progress through our first spring post-reno. Will be following this thread. Best of luck to the freshman reno class!


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Rule #1: Don't forget to stock up on a few cold ones with your reno supplies. The first few days after seed-down waiting for germination are as stressful as any step of the process. And since there's nothing you can do but watch and wait, may as well throw back a few to take the edge off.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Rule #2 - which @g-man recommended. Skip town for a day two around 10 DAG. He gave me a ton of advice but that one piece was critical to my success and peace of mind.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you for the kind wishes. I'll try not to post too much and distract from the real quality journals/advice on this site. After all, I am doing a spring reno & overseed which are not recommended and my results are in no way any indication of the products I am using.

And good stuff on Rule #2. I'll let you know once I get germination first :lol: timing might actually work out to take a two day weekend golf trip by myself. We'll see. I just updated my journal so I won't duplicate that here, but good luck to all this season - new lawns or established.

Got my Eley goodies (Y-valve and a couple quick disconnect sets) and B-Hyve timers in the mail this weekend. Like a kid in a candy store.


----------

